# Rotary table disengagement problems



## Monk (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi. I've got a G1049 8 inch RT clone. The parts lists etc look the same (as does the SouthBend 1367) so I'm assuming they work the same. When I unlock and turn the adjustment ring/shaft clockwise as instructed, the table will not disengage and freewheel. Am I missing something (an adjustment)? This is my first project on the table, and I'm trying to center a fixture I made to hold the workpiece. Any help of suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 17, 2013)

You need to do two things to unlock the table. #1 is to unlock the lock ahead of the handle. It looks like a short shaft with a pin going thru it. #2 Move the lever clockwise, this will unlock the worm from the wheel. ------ "Billy G"   http://www.grizzly.com/products/Combination-Rotary-Table-6-/G1049


----------



## Monk (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks, Billy, but I've done all that. The shaft rotates to the right about an 1/8th turn and stops positively, but the table doesn't free up from the screw. Any other suggestions before I remove the table to see what's going on. Thanks again, though.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 17, 2013)

That ring with the lever on it is supposed to push the worm off like an eccentric would. Looks like a tear down is your only option at this point. ------ "Billy G"


----------



## dickr (Feb 18, 2013)

if you're gonna tear it down complete I would remove your handle and all it's parts first just to see if something is slipping or missing. My 10" Phase II has a small keyway and a pin in the assembly and a screw adjustment for the amount you turn the worm sleeve. That MIGHT be your answer and you would be on your way for tear down anyway. Easier than removing the table if it's not necessary. Always something----it's called education GOOD LUCK
dickr


----------



## November X-ray (Feb 18, 2013)

Might you have any pictures you can share?


----------



## Monk (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Spent a little time in the shop this PM and found a place in the sketchy four page instruction book (I thought it was lost) screw, ball (bearing?), and second screw behind it that would allow you to adjust the distancing of the screw to the gear teeth. This was in a one paragraph translation from the original Chinese as if it had been dictated to a native speaking Hindi through a Dutch interperter. After checking, sure enough there was a tiny hole on the right side of the elliptical housing in which I found a long set screw with no ball bearing or second screw. However, backing the screw out did allow the worm screw to disengage and the table to free wheel. I think there is a missing ball bearing, but everything seems to be working OK. I'm trying to indicate a fixture on the table to which I will fasten my workpiece and then indicate beneath the spindle (I think. this is my first RT project). Thanks again for the responses!


----------



## Monk (Feb 20, 2013)

Ray asked for a picture, and after describing the set screw accessible through the elliptical housing, I thought I would send this one showing the screw backed out to allow the worm screw to disengage. Thanks again to all


----------



## hecirp (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks again,

Every time I lock on to an interesting thread I learn something new to file away.  Time to go look at my circular table to see if it is built the same way.

Harvey


----------

